# Whole Tobacco Alkaloid Juice



## Viper_SA (13/3/16)

Let's try again. Does any vendor stock WTA e-liquids, or can anyone bring in some unflavored WTA e-liquid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (13/3/16)

Unflavored WTA? I think it will be tobacco flavored?


----------



## foGGyrEader (13/3/16)

I make my own...you get some chewing tobacco, keeping chewing and spitting until you have a jar full; then mix that in with some PG/VG. Mmmmmm good!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## zadiac (14/3/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> I make my own...you get some chewing tobacco, keeping chewing and spitting until you have a jar full; then mix that in with some PG/VG. Mmmmmm good!



I really did not need that image in my mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (14/3/16)

Just teasing @Viper_SA ! I also think that the closer the nicotine to the real alkaloids given off by burning tobacco, the better for those people trying to kick the stinkies.


----------



## stevie g (14/3/16)

This is a rare item for sure. You are going to have to bribe a chemist to make you some .


----------

